# oil pressure gauge



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to add a mechanical oil pressure gauge to my 12v VR6 but not sure where to tap in. The gauge suggested off the pressure switch, but I'm not sure if I have enough room to run a "t" fitting. Was thinking about drill and tapping in to the oil filter housing next to pressure switch. Any other better place?


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

I drilled and tapped a boss on the oil filter bracket/flange for my pressure guage. I also welded in a boss on the oil pan for an oil temp. guage. I plan on adding another oil temp. guage to the oil coming from the oil cooler. I removed the stock oil cooler and installed a oil to air cooler in front of the radiator. 
This in on a ITA road race prep. 16V Scriocco.


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

http://http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

use a electronic gauge; if that line breaks in your car you will be very unhappy; then you can atleast get a brass tee and stick it in with your low, and high pressure sensors above the oil filter


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

*pressure gauge*

I ended up using a "T" off the low pressure sensor and I got some crazy numbers right away; tell me if this sounds right top anyone. I'm running Castrol Syntec 5w40 oil with 172K on the motor (that I know of, I'm obviously not the first owner).
When I first start the car it jumps to about 80 psi; if I move the car it hits 100, which is where the gauge stops so I don't know if that's the actual pressure. Once the car warms up a bit it will idle at about 20 psi consistently, and when I'm driving warmed up it stays at about 55-60 psi. Now I'm not so much worried about the warmed up numbers because they sound close to being right for 172k, I'm just surprised at the cold start numbers being so high. 

By the way it's a pain in the ass to try to reconnect that low pressure wire when it's on top of a "T"; stupid SAI in the way


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

thats normal; i have that too


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

someone should make a diy for this :thumbup:


----------

